# Horseradish cheese



## danbuter (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a block of this at the grocery store a couple days ago (I live in Amish country). It's really good. I'd never heard of it before, and when I saw it, I had to buy it. It's a hard cheese, and is kind of a mix of either cheddar or american (not sure), and a strong dose of horseradish. Anyone else tried this before, or have any other "strange" cheeses they've found and liked?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yes, I love Horseradish Cheese.  It's made at the Hutterite community here.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2012)

I have some of it in the fridge right this minute! I love it. It's excellent on a pizza!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 30, 2012)

dh used to eat salad for work until it became crazy busy and he lost his appetite.

in ye olden days, i used to get him jalapeno cheese, dill havarti, etc.


----------



## Girl49 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our neighbor, who is from Wisconsin, gives us a couple of tubs of cheese each year for Christmas. One is horseradish cheddar, and it's outstanding!


----------



## LoveThatFood (Jan 30, 2012)

I love everything horseradish!  I'm sure horseradish cheese would nicely compliment almost any food and must taste great by the slice.  I'll have to be on the lookout for some of this cheese in my area.  Thanks!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2012)

LoveThatFood said:


> I love everything horseradish! I'm sure horseradish cheese would nicely compliment almost any food and must taste great by the slice. I'll have to be on the lookout for some of this cheese in my area. Thanks!


 
So far, most of my Horseradish Cheese has been eaten as snacks, by the slice. The stuff is addictive. I can't get near the fridge without wanting a slice of it!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 30, 2012)

We have a couple really good local flavors ... Horseradish and onion (separate cheeses, not together) are two of my favorites. There is a local dill cheddar that is really good too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2012)

JMediger said:


> We have a couple really good local flavors ... Horseradish and onion (separate cheeses, not together) are two of my favorites. There is a local dill cheddar that is really good too.



Dill cheddar...I just had to wipe up drool.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 30, 2012)

I get it in the Deli at Wegman's grocery store.  They sell an American process cheese and also a cheddar chunk, both are very tasty.

I also like to mix a couple of tablespoons of prepared horseradish into sour cream or cream cheese thinned with a little milk.  Add some parsley flakes, and dehydrated onion.  It makes a nice dip or sandwich spread.  You can make it more substantial by mixing in some chopped ham or chopped dried beef.  Good super bowl stuff!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I also like to mix a couple of tablespoons of prepared horseradish into sour cream or cream cheese thinned with a little milk. Add some parsley flakes, and dehydrated onion. It makes a nice dip or sandwich spread. You can make it more substantial by mixing in some chopped ham or chopped dried beef. Good super bowl stuff!


 

Dang! Aunt Bea!! That sounds really good without the meat. You made my stomach growl. Maybe lots of cracked black pepper...

The Horseradish Cheddar I get is a white cheddar and the horseradish is a subtle after-note of the cheddar, not an "In-Your-Face" horseradish. Very nice on the out-breath, in the nose.


----------

